# flushing w/ tap water?



## docfishwrinkle (Aug 12, 2008)

i know tap water has alot of tds & salts, but the goal is to flush chemical salts from roots and plant. useing complete line of f.f. i have 5-3 gal pots & in my readings i found that you should flush w/ 3x the pot so 9 gal of water/plant. i don't feel like lugging 45 gal from the store to my basement and blah, blah, blah...i know i can do it but is it logical?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 12, 2008)

hey doc.....I too am a strict Disstilled water grower..but when it does come to a flush I used staight tap water..My thinking was right on with yours...I did not do any harm..I did let the medium dry completely then started back with the Disstilled..and feedings..I also use Fox Farm line..hope this helps..Good luck


420


----------



## GrowRebel (Aug 12, 2008)

I flush with tab water too ... I've had no problems ...


----------



## Tater (Aug 12, 2008)

If you are going to flush with tap water you would be best off to let it sit for 24 hours or you can put an airstone or something else to agitate it to speed the evaporation of the chlorine.  Chlorine kills roots.  Just a heads up.


----------



## Stonerman (Aug 13, 2008)

What I have done is flush with mostly tap water and then the last gallon or two use the distilled water and it worked well.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Aug 13, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> If you are going to flush with tap water you would be best off to let it sit for 24 hours or you can put an airstone or something else to agitate it to speed the evaporation of the chlorine. Chlorine kills roots. Just a heads up.


do i still need to evap if this is my final flush, cause im choppin em sunday, or early next week.


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 13, 2008)

I wouldn't bother... Just flush them with tap water.. chop them dry them smoke them 
:bong1:


----------



## Tater (Aug 13, 2008)

You don't have to do anything.  They are your plants.  Chlorine is bad for roots period.  In my opinion thats not much of a flush if you are going to be chopping them in 4 days.  Most flush for a minimum of one week and I myself prefer two.  Once again the final say is yours though.  Good luck let us know how it goes.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Aug 13, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> You don't have to do anything. They are your plants. Chlorine is bad for roots period. In my opinion thats not much of a flush if you are going to be chopping them in 4 days. Most flush for a minimum of one week and I myself prefer two. Once again the final say is yours though. Good luck let us know how it goes.


yeah i meant 11 days from now. & whats it matter if chlorine is in there theyre dying anyhow? not trying to sound cocky just dont get it. main goal is to flush salts & minerals right? does chlorine effect thc? whats the scoop? i understand if it were flush between veg & flower transplant.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2008)

hey Doc...because they are still feeding.....on final flush I like to also let them dry out and starve then chop...also if Harvest is Sunday I would shut down lights on Friday and keep M in dark for 24-48 hrs...then run in there with a sharp knife and cut HER throat..lol...I do it like a Madd Man...


----------



## Tater (Aug 13, 2008)

Chlorine kills roots.  I'm not sure how much clearer I can make that.  If the roots don't matter at this point why not chop them off and see how well your plant does in its final 11 days.  If you are trying to flush salts and minerals and anything else that is bad for your final product why would you introduce something a) harmful to the plant b) harmful to you?  Anything that affects (not effects) your plant in a negative way will have a negative result on your harvest, whether it is affecting the roots leaves, stems or buds is inconsequential.  Like I said do what you want they are your plants but me personally I try to use the information I have to grow the best plants I can.  If taking short cuts is how you want to grow thats up to you.


----------



## massproducer (Aug 13, 2008)

Why do you think that chlorine kills roots?  It does however kill most of the beneficals that may be in your root zone, but believe it or not, Cl is actually a required trace element.

I would add some mollasses to your water because the carbs will act as a chelator and bond to any salts it comes into contact with making it easier to flush the salts from the root zone.  That is basically what flora kleen and clearex are, they are isotonic solutions made with sugar water


----------



## Tater (Aug 14, 2008)

The key word there is trace.  Trace minerals are trace minerals for a reason to much of them and they become poisonous.  If you don't believe me add Clorox (chlorine bleach) to your reservoir and adjust the ph back to 5.5.  

I find it humorous that when someone asks for information or opinions on the best/correct way to go about something they usually tend to argue if what is offered differs from the course of action they have already decided on.  Once again they are your plants and what you do with them is up to you.  

Much love mass but I don't understand why you would argue this one, are you really telling me that you would recommend flushing with water straight from the tap over water that has been dechlorinated?


----------



## massproducer (Aug 14, 2008)

I am starting to grow organic so I have to use dechlorinated water to help with the bacteria.  But the amount of chlorine in tap water is no where near the same as adding bleach to your rez, the chlorine in tap water is only strong enough to kill pathegenic bacteria, some bacteria can even live in the ppm level of tap water.

So I totally agree that dechlorinated water is an excellent option if viable, but the levels of chlorine that you will find in tap water won't kill or do anything adverse to your plants.  I used straight ph'd tap water for years as a hydroponic grower because it helped me keep everything sterile and helped control slime and bacterial growth.  But for the last little bit I have been trying to do the exact opposite, I have been trying to harbour benefical microbes and fungi, which is now leading me to straight organics.  I will admit that I am not quite there yet but I now have to use water that has been dechlorinated, it is still tap water i just bubble it for a day or so as you said.

Long and short I agree with you that excess chlorine will hurt plants, I just disagreed that tap water has close to those levels.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 14, 2008)

I ONLY use tap water for EVERYTHING. I do let it sit for 24 hours or add a lil tap water conditioner. I get good results with it.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 14, 2008)

I use distilled water because I have way too much calcium in my water. Works great for cooking but not growing.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 14, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> I would add some mollasses to your water because the carbs will act as a chelator and bond to any salts it comes into contact with making it easier to flush the salts from the root zone.



Now i didnt realize it acts as a chelator too. Thanks for the tidbit


----------

